# Hair Algae Turning Red?



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

After neglecting my tank, I had an outbreak of Hair Algae. So I started cleaning, pruning, and getting the ferts back in line. Its been little over a week now, and I noticed that some of the Hair Algae is starting to turn red. The Hair Algae was green before. Does this mean its dying or is it just another type of Hair Algae??


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would say that it is beginning to die off.


----------

